# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  نصائح مهمة للرجيم فى رمضان

## twert

اولا كل سنة وانتم طيبين ورمضان كريم عليكم باذن الله
نصائح عامة:ومهمة فى رمضان لكل الصائمين
1- يفضل عدم النوم مباشرة بعد السحور.
2- يمكن شرب الشاى أو القهوة أو الكركديه أو العرقسوس بأى كمية ولكن باستخدام بدائل السكر.
3- يمكن تناول أى كمية من الخس والخيار والفلفل الأخضر بين الإفطار والسحور.
4- إذا حدث أى ظرف من الظروف وخالفت أياً من أنظمة الإفطار المحددة يجب الاستغناء عن كوب عصير فى إفطار اليوم التالى.
5- ينصح بالتبكير بالإفطار وتأخير السحور.

الممنوعات في الإفطار

إن هناك محتويات يجب الإبتعاد عنها تماما خلال شهر رمضان حتى لا تحدث التخمة أو التقلصات في المعدة و يزيد الوزن و هي:
الأفطار على الماء المثلج وشرب الماء بسرعة ثم الهجوم مباشرة على الأكل دفعة واحدة دون إعطاء الفرصة لتتنبه المعدة.
تناول الأطعمة الدسمة والمحمرات والمسبكات وكل ما يشكل عبئا على المعدة
شرب العصائر المحلاة والمياه الغازية التي تؤخر الهضم وتسبب الإنتفاخ والكسل

ملامح الإفطار الصحي

ـ يجب تعجيل الافطار على أن يبدأ بتمرتين أوثلاث أوكوب من اللبن أوبعض المشروبات السكرية الدافئة ثم صلاة المغرب جماعة بالمسجد ثم استكمال الافطار، وذلك بهدف اعطاء الجهاز الهضمي فرصة لاستقبال الطعام.
ـ يجب أن يكون الافطار متكاملا بحيث يحتوي على البروتينات والكربوهيدرات والفواكه والخضروات بالاضافة الى احتوائه على قدر كاف من السعرات الحرارية، مع تجنب الافراط.
ـ احرص على تناول كميات مناسبة من السوائل خلال وجبة الافطار وبعدها حتى تعوض فترة الصوم.
دليل الهرم الغذائي

دليل الهرم الغذائي من أفضل الوسائل للحصول على الكميات والمجموعات الغذائية المختلفة وهوطريقك للطعام الصحي (يمكنك اختيار الدليل الفيدرالي الأمريكي أودليل جامعة هارفارد أوالبحر المتوسط( ونركز على المحاور الهامة التالية :
ـ تناول الحصص المقررة من الفواكه والخضراوات والحبوب الكاملة والخبز الأسمر كونها أغذية صحية تساعد في الوقاية من أمراض القلب والسرطان.
ـ تقليل الدهون واللحوم الحمراء والكولسترول وتجنب الدهون المشبعة.
ـ تقليل السكريات والأملاح.
ـ ممارسة الرياضة البدنية بصفة دائمة من 30 الى 45 دقيقة يوميا على الأقل.

----------


## twert

:SnipeR (11):  نفيش ولا رد واحد حرام والله

----------


## حسان القضاة

شكرا على النصائح الجميله الله يعطيك الف عافيه نورت منتدانا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]شكرا عزيزي بارك الله فيك  :Emb3(1): [/align]

----------

